# Black Listed



## askingabout (30 Dec 2006)

hey everyone, i just have a few questions about being black listed that i hope somebody can help me with..
1) How long are you automatically black listed for?
2) If you are black listed in Ireland, are u automatically black listed abroad?


----------



## Anne Marie (1 Jan 2007)

Depends, who are you black-listed by?  Banks operate a tiered Credit Rating/Grading Sytems for clients, with Grades listed on accounts according to your credit history.  If you fall into the LOW Credit Grade, most Banks would not give you an itch, in case you could'nt / would'nt repay the cost of the scratch!!!  You won't be freely told your Bank Credit Grade, but, if you ask, you will be told.  Let me tell you, even if you won the Lotto, and brought your account balance back up to Millions, it can still take from 4-7years to regain a decent Credit Grading with the Bank, because it's based on your previous history, NOT on your balance.  And, BE AWARE, Banks are entitled to cross-reference customer Credit Grades between them, and they do.

If you are black-listed by Finance Houses/Lending Institutions/etc, then your credit rating in general, is destroyed.  Normally, you find this out when you are refused a credit card, laser card, mortgage. etc.  Once again, it can take years to restore your financial good name.  It pays to make sure you never de-fault on any financial transactions, as it can come back to haunt you forever.  It always bites you on the bum, when you are least expecting it.  Like when those cheap leather sofa places, will grant a credit facility to every skanger in Ireland , except you, coz' you did'nt pay the last £1.50 off you Credit Card in 1992!!!!  You may well have forgotten all about it, but financial Big Brother has a far better memory than any elephant!!!!  Keep your name out of Stubbs Gazette, lads, for God's sakes!!!

And, yes, being black-listed in Ireland CAN / DOES affect overseas credit, realistically, in this age of instant Technology, ANYTHING can be checked and cross-referenced, poste haste!!!

Another GREAT REASON for everyone to protect themselves from ID Fraud'!!!

And remember, you are FULLY entitled to seek your Credit Rating Details, under the Freedom of Information Act, if you think you are being treated un-fairly, credit wise.


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jan 2007)

Check out the [broken link removed].

Anne-Marie - The Freedom of Information Act does not apply to banks. It only applies to public sector organisations. You were probably thinking about the Data Protection Acts.


----------

